# Fliegen die gefangen haben



## Maddin (23. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,

auf einer unserer Touren wurde mal wieder übers Board gequasselt. Das Thema streifte auch unsere Boardfliegen, Bindetreffen usw.. Es kommen hier ja die herrlichsten Kreationen zum Vorschein, so manch unentdeckter Künstler weilt unter uns - nur eine Frage bleibt meist offen:

Haben die Teile jemals einen Fisch gesehen, bzw. einen gefangen? |kopfkrat 
Ich unterstelle mal: Die meisten nicht! (soll nur anregend wirken!)|supergri 

In diesem Thread kann jeder seine Fliegen vorstellen, mit denen er schon mal einen Fisch gefangen hat. Sei es eine Mefo, Bafo...Äsche oder ein Karpfen. Hauptsache es wird die Wahrheit geschrieben. Am besten wäre natürlich ein Foto mit Fisch&Fliege, oder nur von der Fliege. Bindezutaten optional. 

Lust? Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat...her damit:m 

Ich fang mal an::m 

Fliege:
Magnus Variante Eigenkreation |supergri 
8er Streamerhaken, graues Dubbing, Schwanz Grizzly-Marabu + Krystal Flash gold, Körperhechel Grizzly Hahn, Kopfhechel rot Henne, Kugelaugen, Kopf roter Bindefaden 








Fisch: Mefo (Fliege auf dem Kopf...leider nicht so gut zu erkennen)






Gruß
Martin


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Stimmt Maddin. Hatte Björn nicht diese coole Idee? #6

Find ich Klasse das wir das mal umsetzen. 
Ist ja wahnsinnig interessant ob ein Muster nur chic hier in der Galerie vorsich hinposiert oder auch tatsächlich ´ne Gräte verhaftet hat (oder das sogar mit regelmäßigkeit schafft).


----------



## Maddin (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Maddin. Hatte Björn nicht diese coole Idee?


Stimmt, aufm Bindetreffen! So nun mal los hier :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Also 69 % meiner Fische (wenn nicht noch mehr) fange ich auf ne 14er Red/Orange Tag mit Goldkopf .
Die restlichen 29% auf nen Goldkopf Streamer gr 6 der hauptsächlich aus weißem Marabou besteht . Sieht ziehmlich undefinierbar aus , fängt aber ...
Die restlichen 2 % verteilen sich auf alle möglichen anderen Fliegen ...
Also auf die Red Tag hatte ich alles mögliche .
Rotaugen , Rotfedern , Hasel , Döbel , Barsche ,Brassen , Bachforellen (lütte) , Regenbogner , meine einzige Äsche ...
Auf den Streamer Hauptsächlich Bach und Regenbogenforellen und hin und wieder n Barsch .

Edit : der übersichtlichkeit wegen zusammengefasst .
n Bild von den Fliegen folgt , von Fisch und fliege gibts leider keine Bilder


----------



## davidpil (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

servus

also mit der hab ich schon viele Rotaugen, Rotfedern und auch ein Karpfen gefangen.Wohl die einfachste Fliege die es überhaupt zu binden gibt!!:m 

Hake: #12
Bindfaden: rot 6/0
Körper: rotes Dubbing
Rippung: ovaler Silbertinsel
Goldkopf




Und mit der hab ich meine erste und einzige Bachforelle gafange. Die ist ziemlich klein!! So eine hab ich von einem Einheimischen im Urlaub geschenkt bekommen, weil meine Fliegen anscheinend zu groß waren!! Hab sie mal nach gebunden.

Hake: #18-20
Bindefaden: orange 14/0
Beschwerung: Bleidraht fein
Körper: Bast
Kopf: orangener Bindefaden
Schwanz: orangen Hechelfibern
Rippung: brauner Bindfaden


----------



## Maddin (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@David
Schöne Aufstellung, danke!#h 

@Kochtoppsven
Und welche Fische fängst du damit?


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Schönes Ding Maddin #6 
Ich bin ja ganz vorsichtig und hoffe das hier demnächst meine (ü90) Trutte sich gut ins Bild setzt. |rotwerden 




			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf die Red Tag hatte ich alles mögliche .
> Rotaugen , Rotfedern , Hasel , Döbel , Barsche ,Brassen , Bachforellen (lütte) , Regenbogner , meine einzige Äsche ...
> 
> Auf den Streamer Hauptsächlich Bach und Regenbogenforellen und hin und wieder n Barsch .


#

Es kann aber auch sein das der Thread zum Labberthread verkommt. #q 

Das wäre schade. Also Kochtoppangler:
Nix für ungut, aber hier gehts um Fishpix mit den dazugehörigen Fliegen,
wenn ich das richtig einschätze.  

Gernot #h


----------



## Maddin (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann aber auch sein das der Thread zum Labberthread verkommt.


Das wäre schade. Deswegen meine Bitte: Möglichst Bilder der Fliegen mit einstellen und auch dazu schreiben, welche Fische ihr damit gefangen habt. Ne kleine Aufstellung halt. Soll ja wenigstens etwas informativ und übersichtlich rüberkommen der Thread. David hat das schon echt klasse gemacht. Fischpix+Fliege wären natürlich klasse, aber hat ja nu nicht jeder parat.


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Na dann will ich mal mithelfen diesen Thread mit Leben zu füllen...

*Doc´s Pornofly*(Imitation von kleinsten Eintagsfliegen)
- 18ér sehr leichter Trockenhaken (wiederhakenlos fischt besonders in so kleinen Größen besser)
- Schwanz aus ein paar Hechelspitzen(braun oder grau geht gut)
- Körper aus Pfauengras
- Grizzly Fronhechel
- Wip Finish...feddich





Egal auf was die Fische steigen...diese Fliege fängt immer.
Hier eine huebsche Bachtrutte mitten im größten Maifliegenschlupf.





Gruß
Aatsche#h


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Zwei Muster die bei mir regelmäßig Mefos fangen:

die CrazyCharlie in Pink






und meine Schnuppkuh






Bei den nächsten Fängen werde ich mal drauf achten die Fliegen mit Gräte zu knipsen. 
Das kann ´n richtig cooler Thread werden. 685 selbstgetüddelte Muster ins Board stellen ist schön anzusehen, aber welche fängt tatsächlich fische und wird von ihrem Binder auch erfolgreich eingesetzt?


----------



## Maddin (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Aatsche & Timsen
#6 

Geht weiter.....

Fliege:
Polar Magnus
8er Streamerhaken, hellbeiges Dubbing, Schwanz Grizzly-Marabu + Krystal 
Flash gold, Körperhechel Grizzly Hahn, Kopfhechel pink von Gernot (Hahn?), 
Kugelaugen

Die Fliege fische ich relativ häufig, geht sehr gut bei kalten Temperaturen. 
Hier eine "angebissene"....







Diese kleine Schönheit fiel als letzte auf die Polar Magnus rein, released....
Keine Riesenmefo, aber es hat geklappt...muss ja nicht immer eine Ü90 sein


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

*Europea*

14ér Haken, Körper aus grünem Dubbing, dicke Hechelfiebern als Flügel einbinden,  
braune Fronthechel.(sehr einfach zu binden)





war der Äschenkiller am Trysil...geht aber auch bei uns gut wenn Abends die Köcherfliegen schlüpfen.




(leider kann man die Fliege nicht erkennen:c )


----------



## Tisie (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo,

von mir gibt's ein Streamermuster aus synthetischen Materialien (Ghostfibre, ...).

Vorteile: imitiert realistisch kleine Fische, nimmt kein Wasser auf und läßt sich deshalb gut werfen

Nachteile: relativ aufwendig zu binden, entwickelt nicht viel Eigenleben, nach dem Fang eines Hechtes oft nicht mehr zu verwenden (zumindest für diesen Tag => zu Hause auswaschen, trocknen und mit einer alten Zahnbürste auskämmen)

Führungsweise: Ich fische hauptsächlich in kleineren Flüssen und Kanälen mit schwacher bis mittlerer Strömung, Tiefe meist 1-2m, max. 3m. Da dieser Streamer unbeschwert ist, klemme ich entweder ein Bleischrot auf's Vorfach oder verwende eine Sinktip-Schnur. Ich fische zuerst mein Ufer parallel ab und werfe dann schräg stromab ans andere Ufer und lasse herumtreiben. Den Streamer führe ich in langen, schnellen Zügen mit ausgeprägten Pausen dazwischen. Das scheint ein verletztes Fischchen ganz gut zu imitieren und die Hechte mögen das. Oft nehmen die Hechte den Streamer in der Pause, was sich meist durch deutliches "Schnurnehmen" bemerkbar macht. Dabei ist es günstig, wenn man einen leichtenSchnurbogen zwischen Rutenspitze und Wasseroberfläche hat, den der Hecht dann gerade ziehen kann. Ich hatte auch schon Bisse direkt nach dem Einwurf, ohne daß der Streamer eine Bewegegung gemacht hat.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

Bilder:


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Wäre klasse wenn der Threat noch erweitert würde und zwar wie diese Fliege gefischt wird damit sie auch fängt. Tief schnell unbeweglich und in welchem Gewässer oder Region. Was hilft die fängigste Fliege wenn man nicht weiß wie und wo sie fängt?


----------



## Ace (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hey Björn...anstatt einer Disskussion hätte ich jetzt eher ein Muster von dir erwartet.

...mal ehrlich was soll ich denn groß schreiben wie man eine Trockenfliege fischt...meisstens eher obenauf würde ich sagen

Bei speziellen Nymphenmustern z.B. gebe ich dir recht, da macht es Sinn etwas zur Art & Weise des Fischens dazuzuschreiben.


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

So, dann will ich mal
diese Mefo wurde auf eine Simply Fish red tail wie auf dem Foto nur mit Schwinge gefangen. Die Fliege fischt mitten in der Ströhmung. Zwischendurch Schnur zufüttern, dann sinkt die Fliege leicht ein. Dann wieder zupfen mit langen schnellen Zügen. Ab und zu mal stehen lassen und von der Ströhmung wedeln lassen. Trotz gewicht fischt diese Fliege bei harter Ströhmung nicht viel tiefer als 1 Meter. Geschätzte Tiefe des Straumens etwa 5 Meter.

Wasser klar und schnell (Straumen in Norwegen)

Haken: VMC Streamerhaken silber #4
Schwanz: Kunstfell rot
Body: Kunstfelldubbing ohne Rippung schwarz
Schwinge: Kunstfell schwarz
Kopf. Tungston gold groß
Bindeseide: Synthetik schwarz 6

So, hier sind jetzt auch die Bilder, mußte erst mal Anhänge löschen#c


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

leider kann ich keine Bilder einstellen denn dann kommt immer diese Meldung

Simply Fish red tail wing.jpg:
Mit diesem Anhang würde der Ihnen maximal zur Verfügung stehende Platz für Anhänge um 44,86 MB überschritten werden. Hier können Sie sich Ihre Anhänge ansehen. 

was kann ich da tun? Ich kann doch nicht die Bilder aus den beiträgen löschen?!...


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ace
manche Trockenfliegen läßt man einach treiben, andere zittern, wieder andere furchen. Manche muß man hart servieren andere federweich. Manche werden halbtrocken gefischt oder sogar unter der Wasseroberfläche. Manche fangen gut in der Flußmitte wieder andere nah am Ufer und wieder ganz andere werden als Bißanzeiger eingesetzt. Die Möglichkeiten sind grenzenlos. Gerade bei Trockenfliegen ist meiner Meinung nach auch die Vorfachstärke und Material gaaaanz wichtig|wavey: 

Ach ja als Vorfach hatte ich 100 cm 14er (?) davor 25,30,45er insgesamt 300cm + #5/6 WF floating


----------



## Maddin (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Björn,
ich wollte hier nicht zu wissentschaftlich werden|rolleyes. Wer will, der kann die Art der Führung der Fliege ja gern beschreiben. Vielleicht ist es bei bestimmten Gewässerarten / Fischarten auch sinnvoll. Ich für meinen Teil werde mich auf das Gebiet "Küstenfliegen" beschränken, kann ja auch nichts anderes|supergri,  und die Beschreibung der Führung wohl lassen....kann das eh nicht beschreiben und ich mache es auch jedes Mal irgendwie anders. Liegt wohl an der inneren Eingebung, sich in den Fisch oder den zu immitierenden Köder zu versetzen.....worauf würde ich als Mefo jetzt stehen....wie mag sich jetzt wohl ein kleines Fischchen bewegen? Mit einer Mysis, die so schnell wie ein Sandaal durchs Wasser furcht ist auf jeden Fall was faul . Die widrigen Umstände (Beispiel Wind und die damit verbundene Strömung) tragen auch zu verschiedenen Stilen bei, jedenfalls bei mir. Das Hornhechtfliegen möglichst schnell und Dorschfliegen nicht unbedingt mit 50cm/sek. und 1cm unter der Wasseroberfläche laufen sollten, ist wohl fast jedem klar|supergri.

Nun denn.....

Fliege: Dorschtod , keine Ahnung...rote Gefahr oder so...
Haken: Streamer, aber auch kurzschenklige....Größe variabel 4 - 10
Schwanz: Marabu schwarz
Body: Chenille, fein....gröber...rot
Kopfhechel: schwarze, weiche Hechel
Kopf: Kettenaugen, klein oder groß....oder gar keine






Die Fliege ist universell einsetzbar. Ich habe mit ihr schon gut Mefos und vor allem Dorsche gefangen. Je nach Strömung und Beißlaune der Fische setze ich die schweren oder die leichten Exemplare ein. Die rote Gefahr mit den dicken Augen hat den Vorteil, dass man beim Wedeln hört, ob die Fliege noch dran ist. Außerdem lockt das Geräusch die Fische an |pfisch:  Vom Belly macht sie sich auch ganz gut auf Dorsch, kommt halt schneller unten an.
Die Variante ohne "Beschwerung" kann man schön in der Strömung unter gelegentlichem Zupfen treiben lassen - ups, jetzt hab ichs ja doch beschrieben 

Leider hab ich kein schönes Foto mit ihr und Gräte.


|gutenach
Martin


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Maddin

ups, jetzt hab ichs ja doch beschrieben 

siehste doch auch richtig so, besonders weil ja nicht jeder wissen kann was das Teil darstellt wenn es eine Phantasiefliege ist. Interessant ist doch schon mal für Leute die´s nicht kennen wie schnell Garnelen gefischt werden sollen oder Sandaale oder die so oft gerühmte Micky Fin (hat damit schon mal wer was gefangen?) Also wenn schon ein Fisch damit überliset wurde finde ich die Umstände schon interessant. Je informatiever dieser Threat ist desto besser - finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Zu den Bildern Bondex.
Du kannst kein Bild zweimal im AB hochladen. Da passt die Soft drauf auf.
Auch ist es so das die Soft jedem User (+13000) 50MB für Anhänge bereitstellt. Du bist anscheinend bald am Ende mit deinen Ressourcen.
Ich veruche mit Dok zu reden ob du etwas mehr Speicher bekommen kannst.

Du könntest aber auch:

dir bei Arcor einen kostenlosen Account einrichten mit 1,4GB um Fotos anzuhängen

die Bilder auf deinen eigenen Webspace (hast du ja) laden und hierher verlinken
sieht auch viel besser aus weil keine Miniansichten

Du kannst in deinem Profil die Anhänge verwalten. Vielleicht kann was gelöscht werden.


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Tim
das mit dem externen Webspace muß mir mal einer richtig erklären. Die Bilder auf meiner Homepage zu laden ist wohl auch zu umständlich wegen den ganzen Verlinkungen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr einfach ein paar Artikel von mir löschen, die nicht mehr gebraucht werden?  Die alten Dinger können ja weg. Das müßt Ihr schon bestimmen. Aber wenn die Artikel noch im Archiv sind und einer die Berichte liest die dann auf die Bilder abziehlen ist das ja auch doof.


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Wie man Bilder verlinkt findest du als Hilfe im Bilderforum. Großer Aufwand ist das nicht und das machen ja auch viele Boardies so. Nur keine Angst vor etwas Neuem 

Löschen werden wir bei dir gar nix. In deinem Profil gibt es eine Option _Anhänge_ und dort musst *du* selber entscheiden was ins Nirvana kann. Ich kann nicht alle deine Posts lesen und das für dich entscheiden.

Was ich dir angeboten habe ist mit dem Admin zu sprechen ob es möglich ist dein Anhangvolumen etwas aufzubohren. Wäre aber auch nur eine zeitweilige Lösung weil wir dir hier nicht 200MB Webspace zur verfügung stellen können. Rechne alleine mal 13000 x 50MB  Also mach dich besser schonmal mit dem Umgang von externen Verlinkungen vertraut. Ist wirklich total easy und nicht komplizierter als AB-Anhänge online zustellen.

so hast du dann auch nicht die unnötigen Miniaturansichten
Beispiel einer externe Verlinkung:


----------



## Bondex (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Werde mich mal schlau machen


----------



## meyerlein (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,

na das ist doch mal ein gelungener Thread #6 
Ich hab zwar kein Pic mit Fisch und Fliege gleichzeitig, die leg ich aber im Sommer nach|supergri 

Hier mal meine Mä-Fly

10-12 Nass Haken
Körper Weißes Dubbing
Kupfer Rippung
Kopf und Schwanzhechel grün-gelbes Marabou






Und hier das Fischlein dazu:m 






So, munter bleiben

|wavey: meyerlein


----------



## Rausreißer (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> na das ist doch mal ein gelungener Thread #6
> Ich hab zwar kein Pic mit Fisch und Fliege gleichzeitig, die leg ich aber im Sommer nach|supergri
> ...



Schönes Ding Christian. #6 #6 
Sehr generös von Dir.#6 
Und von den anderen Postern natürlich auch.

Man, was hier wieder an Wissen durchfließt. Unbezahlbar. |bla: 

Respekt.  Ich hoffe dass hier noch einige andere mitziehen.
Ich gehe auch mal Bilder suchen.

Gernot#h 

PS: Björni, kommt da noch was…. ?


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Dieser Thread ist echt eine Super Idee!     #6 
Von mir kommt hier auch gleich mal was rein.
Die unten gezeigte Fliege wurde mir von einem Angelkollegen für die Mefo-Fischerei in unserem Vereinsfluß empfohlen, eine Butcher - Variante, wie er sagte.
In Polarfuchs auf VMC-Zwillingen in Größe 8 bis 4 gebunden, brachte sie mir im vergangenen Jahr meine beiden einzigen Süßwasser-Meerforellen, einmal 58cm und einmal 65cm. Gefischt querüber und dann umtreiben lassen an einer Sinkschnur.
Hier noch mal Danke an Olli für den Tip!

 Gruß

  Martin


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Und gleich noch eine erfolgreiche Fliege von mir.
Diese Mickey-Finn Ähnliche habe ich am Abend des 11.9.2004 gebunden, nachdem mittags mein jüngster Sohn *K*jell *O*ve geboren wurde (Ich brauchte was zur Nervenberuhigung...).
Daher habe ich sie mit seinen Initialien "*K.O.* Fliege" genannt. Letztes Jahr kurz nach Ostern konnte ich mit exakt jener Fliege im Augustenborgfjord die unten gezeigte 55er Meerforelle verhaften (im Maulwinkel hängt noch die Fliege), die es dann wenige Wochen später kaltgeräuchert zur Taufe meines Sohnes gab.:q 
Die Fliege steht seitdem im Setzerkasten in Rente.

Gruß!

Martin

Nachtrag vom 28.1. : 8er VMC-Zwilling; Schwänzchen rote Hechelfibern; Körper silber Ovaltinsel; Schwinge unten dunkel-oranges Bucktail, etwas Crystalflah, oben Fluo-oranges Bucktail, Augen mit Modellbaulack aufgemalt und klar überlackiert.


----------



## Ace (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo Martin...,
Interessante Muster !

Den Butcher muss ich unbedingt ausprobieren.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Torsten Rühl (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*











Meine Lieblingsfliege im Frühjahr auf Barben. Schwerer Kopf um runter zu kommen und ein bischen Rot.
Da geht das Backing lange noch nicht in Rente.


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,
meine Lieblingsfliege am Bach ist relativ einfach zu binden.
Silberner Körper, oranger Polarfuchs, n büschen Glitterkram, ne orange oder schwarze Hechel, schwarzer Polarfuchs und fertig. Die Fliege kann auf Einzel oder Doppelhaken gebunden werden und funktioniert auch als Tube. Ich variere auch mal mit der oberen Lage Fux und nehme Braun statt Schwarz. Wer mag kann auch gerne Augenfedern oder Imitate von Selbigen einbinden.











Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

@Gnilftz
Toller Fisch!!!
Auf so eine Farbkombi schwört mein Kumpel Micha auch, hat er letzte Saison eine schöne 74er Mefo mit anbandeln können.

Gruß!

Martin


----------



## Rosi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hier ist ein häßliches Ungetüm aus einem Gemüsenetz, aber Dorsche hat die gut gefangen, hauptsache auffällig, schwer und zur rechten Zeit. Das Netz kann allerhand vertragen, es war in einigen Mäulern
Anhang anzeigen 40616


und diese auch, sie sieht richtig benutzt aus
Anhang anzeigen 40617


Ich muß dazu sagen, ohne Fliegenrute, vor einen Sbirulino gebunden.


----------



## belle-hro (8. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß dazu sagen, ohne Fliegenrute, vor einen Sbirulino gebunden.



Aber Rosi |pftroest: ....... is überhaupt nicht schlimm!
Hauptsache selbstgetüddelt und damit Fisch gefangen. Was will man(frau) mehr.
Wenn die Trutten oder Dorsche weiter draussen stehen oder der Wind zu stark ist, wechsel ich auch die Flifi und nehme meine Sbirou. Da kommt nen Fussel dran und gut is.

O.k., jetzt nur die ganzen Foto-CDs finden|kopfkrat


----------



## belle-hro (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> O.k., jetzt nur die ganzen Foto-CDs finden|kopfkrat



Verdammte Umzüge #q , find die Dinger einfach nich #c 

Hab zumindestens ein paar gefunden.

Zuerst meine Hechtbunnys!

Unsere letzte herbstliche Belly Tour an einem total verkrauteten 3 ha-See. Die Hechtbunnys sind total zerrupft, hab die aufbewahrt um sie nochmal nachzutüddeln. Bis jetzt nich geschafft :c , is ja noch ein büschen zeit bis Schonzeit vorbei is


----------



## belle-hro (11. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Und meine blaue Libelle. Die dänischen Forellies mögen dat Fussel.
Hab damit bei jeder Pfingst-Familien-Tour in Dänemark gefangen.

Bindeanleitung stell ich nochmal im Board-Fliegen-Trööt rein.


----------



## Tisie (13. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Belle,



			
				belle-hro schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine blaue Libelle. Die dänischen Forellies mögen dat Fussel.
> Hab damit bei jeder Pfingst-Familien-Tour in Dänemark gefangen.


Bild 2 sieht nach der Fließstrecke in Arrild aus ... oder?! Da bin ich auch noch nie ohne Fisch weggefahren 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## belle-hro (13. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 2 sieht nach der Fließstrecke in Arrild aus ... oder?!
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



|sagnix #6 

Schöne Anlage, Frau und Kiddies können ihre Ruten in den Teich schmeissen, während ich in Ruhe einen abwedeln kann.

Ärger mich immer noch wegen meiner Schlamperei vom letzten Umzug (mittlerweile 4 in 5 Jahren). Ausgerechnet meine Küsten-Mefo-Foto-CD is wech. Rein,raus,rein,raus... und irgendwann is dat Ding wech #q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo Flifis,

hier ist meine Erfolgsfliege für die Möhne.
Die dort vorhandenen natürlich aufgewachsenen und wilden Größtsalmoniden sind aufgrund ihrer langjährigen Lebenserfahrung äußerst selektiv und haben zum Selbstschutz spezielle Fresstechniken entwickelt.
Forellen über 65cm haben zu Zeit des Springkrauts folgende Technik entwickelt:
Die auf dem Erfolgsfluss treibenden Springkrautblätter werden mit den darauf befindlichen ruhenden Insekten eingesaugt und danach wieder ausgespuckt, wobei die Insekten im Maul verbleiben.
Nachdem die Fliege genommen wurde muss man schnell und fest anhauen.
Ein Vorfach aus Fluorocarbon ist Pflicht!

TL!

P.S.: Habe die Fliege auch in der Fliegengalerie eingefügt


----------



## belle-hro (27. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

*Hochhol* da brandaktuell!

Heute am späten Nachmittag, ne 68er Mefo auf Bucktail-Streamer aus Syntetic-Hair Rot/Schwarz. Bindeanleitung im dazugehörigen Trööt (bald....)


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

weiß nicht wie sowas heißt. Ist eine beschwerte Nympfe mit gelben Latexbody


----------



## doggie (28. März 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> ...............Die dort vorhandenen natürlich aufgewachsenen und wilden Größtsalmoniden..........


 

....und die Erde ist eine Scheibe!!! #h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Gestern war ich das erste mal nachdem das Eis weg war am heimischen Forellenpuff in Bruchtorf.
Dabei haben sich meine beiden Top-Fliegen für dieses Gewässer mal wieder bewährt. 

Das ist einmal ein schwarz weißer Maraboustreamer, den ich von meinem Angelfreund Michael nachgebunden habe:
Haken: 8er Streamerhaken
Bindeseide: schwarz
Schwänzchen: Schwarzes Marabou
Körper: schwarzes Chenille
Rippung: Ovaltinsel silber
Schwinge: weißes Marabou
Dieses Muster fängt eigentlich immer!

Die zweite ist eine Fliege, die ich in der Farbzusammenstellung mir selbst ausgedacht habe, aus der Überlegung eine bräunliche Grundfarbe mit einem deutlichen orangen Akzent zu kombinieren. Auch dieses Muster erweist sich das ganze Jahr über als tödlich am Forellenpuff.
Haken: 10er Streamer- oder Shrimphaken
Bindeseide: braun
Schwänzchen: Hechelfibern dunkelbraun
Körper: Antrondubbing braun, wenig orange und wenig golden irrisierend
Rippung: dünner Silberdraht
Hechel: Hahnenhechel orange


Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Mit dem Bruder von ihr konnte ich gestern meinen ersten Döbel diese Jahr überlisten
http://img238.*ih.us/img238/9075/pict00047tr.jpg
Grüße
FH


----------



## Tisie (10. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo,

auch von mir mal ein erfolgreiches Fliegenmuster ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flala - Flifi (15. April 2006)

*Thurids Grüne*

Moin!

Ich hatte die letzte Woche Besuch von meiner Nichte Thurid, die zwölf Jahre alt ist und auch gerne angelt. Dienstag Abend hat sie ihre erste Fliege mit meiner Unterstützung gebunden. Sie hatte sich dafür folgende Materialien ausgesucht:

Haken:            VMC Streamerhaken, Gr. 8
Bindefaden:     oliv
Schwänzchen: oliver Marabou
Körper:           olive Chenille
Schwinge:       grüner Polarfuchs
Kopf:              Goldperle

Nächsten Tag waren wir am Forellenpuff, und "Thurids Grüne" war die einzige, die an dem Tag überhaupt Bisse brachte.|stolz: 
Diverse andere Erfolgsfliegen wurden von den Fischen mißachtet. Auf "Thurids Grüne" konnten wir zwei schöne Portions-Regenbogen fangen. Leider haben wir keine Fotos mit Fischen und Fliege, da gegen Ende der Prototyp unwiederbringlich in einer Tanne endete. Auf dem Foto ist eine originalgetreue Nachbildung der Fänger-Fliege.

Gruß, 

Martin und Thurid


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen.
Ist es schwer sone Fliege zu binden?
Was brauch ich so an Materialien?
Wie teuer wird dann so eine einzelne Fliege?


----------



## gofishing (15. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es schwer sone Fliege zu binden?



Nein



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Was brauch ich so an Materialien?



Das kommt darauf an welche Du binden willst



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie teuer wird dann so eine einzelne Fliege?



Normale Fliegen kosten höchstens 50 Cent.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (15. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Brauch ich da so eine Bindestock(oder wie das Ding heißen mag)?
Wenn ja wie teuer ist so ein Ding?


----------



## Leif-Jesper (20. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

|wavey: 
Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das hier reingehört.
Erstelle doch bitte ein neues Thema.


----------



## xxxxxx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo

Aktuell fängt in der Eifel an der Kyll dieses Muster Recht gut.






Gruß Marco


----------



## Bondex (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

mit dieser Fliege habe ich jetzt 3 Forellen im Forellensee erwischt
ist eine Goldkopf Fuggy mit schwarzen Gummiärmchen und lilaschwarzem Dubbing. Superleicht zu binden. Der Biß kam sofort nacht dem Einwerfen. Der kleine Plopp beim Aufsetzen schein die Fische neugierig zu machen.


----------



## gismowolf (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Björni!
Mein G-Muddler schlägt auch heuer in abgewandelter Form mit Epoxiköpfchen wieder zu!


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Schöner Fisch
hast du den Muddler beschwert oder fischt der an der Oberfläche?


----------



## gismowolf (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Björni!
Der Muddler ist nicht beschwert.Den fische ich an beschwertem Mini-Bleivorfach
mit ca.40cm Monofilvorfach 0,30mm,da auch Hechte darauf beißen.Wenn der Muddler beschwert ist,spielt er nicht so lebhaft im Wasser beim Zupfen!!!Durch die mit Luft gefüllten Rehhaare hat er Auftrieb,das Bleivorfach zieht ihn zu Bodenund daher gibt es bei jedem Zupfer in Richtung Rutenspitze eine Bewegung nach vor und gleichzeitig nach unten und wenn man nicht an der Schnur zupft(kurz zieht),steigt er nach oben.Dieser Bewegungsablauf imitiert eine Mühlkoppe,die gleichermaßen von Stein zu Stein "hüpft" und Truttas extrem wild darauf beißen läßt!!


----------



## Timoo (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo Gismowolf,

wie sieht denn so ein Mini-Bleivorfach aus? Ich habe leider keine Vorstellung wie das gefertigt sein soll.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

gismowolf haste vll. eine bindeanleitung für denn super streamer da oben, sieht echt klasse aus das teil! 

kann man denn noch mit einer 5er werfen?!

Mfg  Daniel


----------



## gismowolf (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Timoo
Kyllfischer hat es schon geschrieben.Das sind Produkte von Roman Moser.Ich verwende aber das ca.70cm lange graue Mini sink tip,die schwerere Ausführung.
Man kann auch mehrere dieser Bleivorfächer hintereinander schlaufen und so 
nach Bedarf kurze Schußköpfe machen.Zum Streamerfischen verwende ich seit ca.1985 diese Produkte.
@Daniel 1983
Ich werde in nächster Zeit wieder welche binden und stell dann Fotos der
einzelnen Bindeschritte hier rein!Das sind diese Rehhaarstreamer,die dann noch ein Epoxiköpchen mit Wackelaugen bekommen.


----------



## Timoo (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Danke gismowolf und Kyllfischer.
Die kurzen Vorfächer mit eingeflochtenen Metallfäden kannte ich noch nicht. Bisher hatte ich nur die "Fastsinking" Vorfächer mit einer Bleiseele im Spitzenteil des geflochtenen Teils im Einsatz. Meine Begeisterung für diese Art Vorfächer ist aber gering.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,
Hier auch ein Paar Bilder von mir zum Thema. Es ist nun an der Küste die richtige Zeit:












Red "no-sucker" tail.

Die Fliegenhörner sind ziemlich bissig.
Man gut, wenn man Hornhaut an den Fingers hat.


Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@ Rausreißer


Hi,Gernot,kannste mal bitte die Bindeanleitung für die Fliege einstellen ???
Ist mal  ´ne interessante Variante.

Danke, Der   STF|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Mach ich gern Martin :m 
Ich stelle die Anleitung dann unter Boardfliegen mit ein.#6 
Ich muß eh nachbinden und werde dann ein paar Pics machen.

Gruß an die Bärliner.... und trink Karstensen bei Gelegenheit mal das Bier weg  

Besten Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich gern Martin :m
> Ich stelle die Anleitung dann unter Boardfliegen mit ein.#6
> Ich muß eh nachbinden und werde dann ein paar Pics machen.
> 
> ...




@ Rausreißer

Hi,Gernot,das mit dem Bier geht klar !!!!!
Solltest Du die Fliege auch nachbinden,könnte man welche bei Dir bestellen
und was kosten Sie.
Habe echt kein Talent sie ( oder andere ) zu binden,daher meine Frage.


Der   STF


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ha, hier wird nix von mir vekauft.
Passt schon. Ich bind halt 2 Paar für Dich mit. 
Das kostet Dich nur ein paar nette Pics und nette Worte:g 

Hau rein und bis demnächst mal Live, mit einem Japan Briefing bei Gelegenheit. #6 


Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich gern Martin :m
> Ich stelle die Anleitung dann unter Boardfliegen mit ein.#6
> Ich muß eh nachbinden und werde dann ein paar Pics machen.Besten Gruß,
> Gernot #h


 
Wo bleibt die denn Gernot |kopfkrat . Ich will über nächstes Wochenende an die Küste. Und muß noch welche tüddeln :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Habe an einem kleinen Wiesenbach mit diesen Brotfliegen einige Haseln fangen können#h


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Bondex

Kannst du vielleicht eine Bindeanleitung dazu machen.

Wäre echt cool


----------



## Bondex (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ganz einfach
Trockenfliegenhaken #6-14 einspannen und mit ganz dünnem Kevlar Faden Grudwicklung legen. Dann von hinten je nach Hakengröße einige Partien Rehhaar Winterdecke einfinden und durch Zug aufstellen. Am Ende Kopfknoten setzen und mit einer Rasierklinge auf Würfelform stutzen. Geht genauso im Prinziep wie ein Muddlerkopf


----------



## davidpil (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Karpfenkiller|wavey: 
musst einfach ein paar schichten rehhaar drauf binden .
Wenn dich das binden interesiert dann kauf dir doch ma ein Buch. Da stehen die Grundschritte drine.


----------



## davidpil (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

da war bondex schneller


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

davidpil 
Tja|supergri 

Kannst auch mal hier schauen wie Wolli seine Muddler bindet.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18367&page=81

ähnlich funzen auch die Brotfliegen, nur nicht so kompliziert#h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Heyho!
Fangt ihr im Moment alle auch nix, oder warum kommt in diesem Tröt nix frisches? Ich hoffe auf Inspirationen, wenn mir schon die Zeit fehlt, vernünftig fischen zu gehen.
Danke!

Martin


----------



## Berger (6. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hast Du immer eine Unhookingmatte beim Fliegenfischen dabei 
Auf was fürne Rutenklasse???


----------



## Matchking (26. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Respekt...das mag gerappelt habe nan der Fliegenrute.
Hatte einmal so eine Rakete an der Strippe-einfach nur brutal!!!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Jau, das kenn ich auch nur aus meiner Stipperzeit in Süddeutschland (Hannover an der Leine), da hatte ich mal Barben an der Winkelpicker oder an der Bolo, aber an der Fliegenrute muß das fast besser als Sex sein!   

Petri Heil!

Martin


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. September 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!...aber an der Fliegenrute muß das fast besser als Sex sein!
> 
> Petri Heil!
> 
> Martin




Ich denke, dass für die meisten mir persönlich bekannten Fliegenfischer selbst der Drill einer Laube besser bzw. interessanter ist.

Namen folgen..............

Gutes Nächtle!


----------



## jottweebee (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegen, die gefangen haben*

Fliege: *Clousers deep minnow*







Was hat gebissen?

1. Barsch






2. Hecht






3. Hecht






Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen, kamen alle aus dem Kindergarten. 

Gott sei Dank war Ostwind, dem ich den Misserfolg (!!!) in die Schuhe schieben konnte.
Trotzdem diese Fliege fängt.


----------



## Havorred01 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallöchen !

Ich möchte auch mal eine Fliege vorstellen: 

ich habe sie mal im Geschäft gesehen und dann nachgebunden. 
Name: ich gebe ihr mal den Namen RED SONJA!! 
Hacken: 10er Gamakatsu F 16  
Schwanz: rotes Marabou mit Chrystal Flash 
Körper: Rotes Chenille 
Rippung: Schwarze Hahnenhechel 
Gummibeine, Goldkopfperle, Hahnenhechel schwarz. 

die Forelle war 3,86kg schwer und und 63cm Lang 

Gruß 

Havorred


----------



## xxxxxx (10. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo


> Name: ich gebe ihr mal den Namen RED SONJA!!



Wooly Bugger mit Goldkopf würde besser passen #c 

Gruß Marco |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

war gestern gerade mal wieder auf der Ostsee mit meinem BBoot. Hatte vielleicht 20 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 60 cm davon gingen nur 4 auf meinen Blinker. Die anderen bevorzugten diese Fliege


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Frede, die Tigerin #6 







Hayabusa 376 Gr. 6  (der längere Bruder vom 773)

Bindegarn 8/0 grau.
Grundwicklung. Whiting Chickabou „Grizzly dyed orange“ 2 Federenden einbinden.
Wichtig, nicht nur den Kiel sondern auch die Fibern abbinden und in dem Bereich der Bindung mit Lack oder Sek-Kleber sichern. 

Eine „Grizzly Orange“ Hechel einbinden.

Dubbing: UVNiceDub „golden orange“ (61-70035) 

Dub-Schlaufe bilden und konisch aufbinden.
Mit der Hechel palmern, 4-5 Windungen.
Hechel sichern.
Anschließend Kettenaugen 3,2 mm im Hakenöhr unterbinden.







Absichern, lacken, fertich 

Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Frede, die Tigerin #6
> 
> Hayabusa 376 Gr. 6  (der längere Bruder vom 773)



Sorry, der Bruder vom 376 ist der 373, und nicht der 773.
Geht ja nix über nen Zahlendreher...|peinlich 

Gernot


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

nachtrag für gernot:
heute morgen mußte gernot meine rute testen und fing prompt nen gröni damit beim 2ten wurf - frechheit:vik: 

*shrimpfish* - mischung aus garnele und fischimitat (man weiß ja nie aber eigentlich halt ne magnusvariante)

haken - vmc hochsee-haken lang gr.2
schwanz - uv nice dub golden orange
körper - uv nice dub white , lazer holo flashabou
kopf - uv nice dub golden orange, Kettenaugen schwarz


----------



## Gnilftz (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> nachtrag für gernot:
> heute morgen mußte gernot meine rute testen und fing prompt nen gröni damit beim 2ten wurf - frechheit




:q :q :q #6 #6 #6 
Lach mich wech! Petri Gernot!!!


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Jau, auch hier nochmals skitt fiske und herzlichen Glückwunsch, Gernot!!! #6 #6 #6

Haste Jelle die Kombo wenigstens gleich abgeschnackt und eingerahmt? :m


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> :q :q :q #6 #6 #6
> Lach mich wech! Petri Gernot!!!



Na nun Heiko, Bitte etwas mehr Contenonce& Netiquette #c _(Ist nur Spaß, wr sehen uns in Bärlin#h )_
Wechlachen kann hier nur jemand der auch nachweislich was gezogen hat. :q 


Gernot   #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@ Rausreißer
Hallo Gernot !
Schöner Fisch #6 , könnte mir auch mal wieder zusagen  :q


----------



## Tisie (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo,



Blauortsand schrieb:


> nachtrag für gernot:
> heute morgen mußte gernot meine rute testen und fing prompt nen gröni damit beim 2ten wurf - frechheit:vik:


tja, so kann's gehen im Leben |uhoh: ... interessante Fliege!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Sieht nach 'ner Vision SW-Rute aus, oder?!


----------



## Blauortsand (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



> Sieht nach 'ner Vision SW-Rute aus, oder?!



Richtig - bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Tisie (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo Jelle,



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Richtig - bin sehr zufrieden damit


Extreme oder GTFour?

Die verwendeten Rollenhalter gefallen mir sehr gut |rolleyes ... leider habe ich die bis jetzt nirgends als Zubehör zum Rutenbau gefunden - schade  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Na nun Heiko, Bitte etwas mehr Contenonce& Netiquette #c _(Ist nur Spaß, wr sehen uns in Bärlin#h )_
> Wechlachen kann hier nur jemand der auch nachweislich was gezogen hat. :q



Das Wechlachen war gegen den Nurinderfördefänger, weil Du den Fisch mit seiner Rute abgegriffen hast.  #y |rolleyes :q 

Wir trinken in Börlin n schönes Gezapftes auf den Fisch!!! #6


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Das Wechlachen war gegen den Nurinderfördefänger, weil Du den Fisch mit seiner Rute abgegriffen hast.  #y |rolleyes :q
> 
> Wir trinken in Börlin n schönes Gezapftes auf den Fisch!!! #6



Machen wir auf jeden Fall Heiko#6 

Sehe doch mal zu das Du den Jungpapst irgendwie ankabelst.
Dann kann Jelle hier richtig endlich mal Pics reinhauen.
Mit Timsen und Jelle und den ganzen anderen Heiduken hier im AB fischen ist auf jeden Fall nen Riesenspaß.#6 


Besten Gruß,

Gernot#h


----------



## Karstein (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> den ganzen anderen Heiduken hier im AB fischen ist auf jeden Fall nen Riesenspaß.#6



Was warn Fischen nochma?  

Gebt´s mir nur alle...


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Sehe doch mal zu das Du den Jungpapst irgendwie ankabelst.



Dat is leider nich sooo ganz einfach, aber ich geb mein Bestes!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Hier kommt mal wieder ein Bild mit Fisch und Fliege. Am 18.3. war ich trotz stürmischen Böen und Schauerwetter an meinem Hausfluss und habe die Fliegenrute geschwungen. Ich liebe Rollwürfe mit Windstärke 6 im Rücken!
Gefischt habe ich eine 6er Rute mit Sinkschnur und verschiedenen Streamern. Bisse gab es nur auf meine mit Marabou gebundene Mickey Finn in Hakengröße 6. Ausbeute waren zwei untermaßige und eine maßige Bachforelle. Außerdem hatte ich noch einige Fehlattacken.
Die Lütten schwimmen dank angedrücktem Widerhaken wieder unbeschadet, wir haben uns für den 14.3.2010 wieder verabredet...
Im Schlund hatte die maßige Bachforelle eine etwa sechs Zentimeter lange Koppe, und das bei ner 30er Forelle. Da braucht man sich wohl bei 6er Streamern keine Sorge machen, dass die zu groß sein könnten.

Viel Erfolg in der neuen Saison!

Martin


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich hätte da auch noch einen gesellen


----------



## Flala - Flifi (3. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Super Foto, Rosi!

Martin


----------



## Gonzo-Villmar (3. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Die erfahrenen Fliegenfischer werden sich jetzt warscheinlich wundern oder gar auslachen.
Jedoch sieht man an meinem Beispiel mit welch einfachen Mitteln man Fliegen binden und auch damit fangen kann.

Nach einem Fliegenbindekurs durch die Jugendgruppe meines Angelvereins habe ich mir gedacht, so schwer ist das doch nicht. Und somit hab ich mit mit primitievsten Mitteln selbst eine kleine "Ausrüstung" zum Fliegenbinen zusammengestellt und ein par gebunden.
Alle meine Fliegen sind auf 6er Wurmhaken gebunden.
Sie bestehen aus Bindfaden, Wolle, Drath, Natur- und Kunstfedern aus dem Bastelzubehör meiner Mutter. Zum Befestigen der Bindfadenenden habe ich Nagellack verwendet.

Mit einigen hab ich noch nie gefischt, jedoch mit den drei womit ich gefischt habe, habe ich erfolgreicht gefischt.

Hab pro Fliege 4 oder mehr Bachforellen gefangen.

An diesem Gewässer: 
www.fsv-oberlahn.de
unsere Gewässer
Weinb. Weiher#

Leider hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden wie man Bilder einfügt. Vielleicht kann mir ja da jmd helfen. Bitte um PN.


----------



## Bondex (4. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

war gestern mal kurz am Bach und fing auf die unterschiedlichsten Fliegenganz normal auf schwarzgrüne Montana Goldhead
aber auch auf Reehaarmuddler, diesen Winzling auf die klassische gelbe Naßfliege und standartmäßig auf eine Alexandra Naßfliege
Keine war größer als 25 cm   Aber es waren immerhin 8 Stk die alle wieder schwimmen:m


----------



## Rausreißer (4. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Bondex
> 
> HMMMM
> Ich behaupte mal das sind Foto´s die keiner gerne sehen möchte.
> ...



Hmm da schreibst Du was nichts unwahres. |uhoh:

Es gib aber auch verbuttete Bestände.
Ich hab mal Zwergsalmoniden in Nordschweden gesehen die
wirklich nicht schön waren.
Das war schon etwas her und ich war mit dem Fliegenfischen noch nicht so vertraut.
Auffallend waren die großen Augen.

Gernot#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Bilder im Forum sind mit Aufwand verbunden und gefallen mir fast immer gut, wenn die  Fische wieder reingeworfen worden sind.


----------



## Bondex (6. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich habe kein langwieriges Fotoshooting betrieben. Schon als der Fisch noch im Wasser war habe ich meine Cam startklar gemacht und wirklich nur kurz abgelichtet, danach sofort schonend released. Sicher ist es nicht unbedingt gesundheitsförderlich Fische im Dreck rumzappeln zu lassen. Darum habe ich mich sehr kurz gefaßt und eine Stelle mit Gras gewählt. Ich denke die Fische konnten es gut überstehen. Viel schlimmer ist zu ausgedehntes Drillen oder die Fische lange Zeit an der Luft zu lassen. 
Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung was Fischen schadet und was nicht. Verpilzte Forellen habe ich bei uns noch nie gesehen. Das ist wohl eher eine Problematik in Forellenzuchtanlagen wo Fische auf kleinem Raum nebeneinander her wegetieren.
Eine Grundsatzdiskussion wie Fische nach dem Fang behandelt und verwertet werden sollen oder müssen gehört nicht in einen Beitrag welche Fliegen gefangen haben. Dies ist nur meine Stellungnahme zu dem Komentar. Ich lasse mich aber gerne belehren. Vielleicht nehme ich nächstes mal eine Abhakmatte mit zum Fliegenfischen


----------



## Rosi (6. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hier ist noch eine sehr fängige fliege.
und ich werde mir ganz sicher keine abhakmatte zulegen.
ich betrachte den fisch als lohn für die mühe


----------



## Bondex (9. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

schöner Fisch Rosi. Sowas hätte ich heute auch gerne an der Leine gahabt, aber leider ging heute mal wieder nichts an der Küste


----------



## Bondex (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich war gestern wieder an unserem Verinsbach unterwegs und mein erster Fisch war eine schöne Trutte auf eine Trockenfliege die ich naß gefischt hatte. Ich hatte so schöne Fliegen gebunden nur leider hatte ich beide Dosen zu Hause liegenlassen. Ich mußte also daß nehmen was ich noch an meiner Weste baumeln hatte und da war die Auswahl wirklich klein. Mit dieser Royal Coachman-Variante die allerdings über eine neongelbe Hechel verfügte, fing ich im Anschluß noch einige richtig schöne Haseln und eine Hand voll Aalande. Allerdings nur an einer Stelle. Aber da ging es Biß auf Biß. Die Forellenmägen waren randvoll mit Bachflohkrebsen. Die eine hatte auch noch einen Minibarsch im Magen.
Die 2. Forelle fing ich mit einer Goldkopfbuggervariante in Schwarz lilaglitzer ohne Hechel. Allerding habe ich diese schwere Fliege mit der Spinnrute geworfen nachdem ich an der selben Stelle einen Anbis auf meinen Miniwobbler nicht verwerten konnte. Am Streamer hing der Fisch auch nur sehr knapp wie man sehen kann


----------



## Bondex (22. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

habe meinen neuen Streamer erfolgreich auf Regenbogenforellen einsetzen können :vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ganz schön fett, die Teile.
Petri.


----------



## Flavius Rufus (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

sehe ich da einen karabiner? |kopfkrat

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=59534&d=1176793081


----------



## Dennert (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich seh auch einen |kopfkrat

und die Knoten sitzen vorm Öhr. Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ja denn hat er auch mit der spinnrute gefischt also denn streamer! 

mfg Daniel


----------



## Bondex (23. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Daniel hat das auch gelesen  Die anderen habe ich mit der Fiegenrute gezogen


----------



## Maddin (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ich hab sie schon hier vorgestellt......und es geht auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen mir der Polar Magnus


----------



## Stingray (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin Moin

Leider habe ich nur ein Bild aus der Ferne. Aber die  Juletree fängt in Norge nicht nur im hellen, sondern auch im Stockdunkeln Köhler. War das Fun  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Liegt 3-4 Wochen zurück, aber hier noch eine Möglichkeit
für trübes Wasser an der Küste: 

Hakengröße 4 oder 2 je nach Herstellerreligion

Zur Fliege: eine 3,2mm Messingperle auf den Haken bringen, 
Grundwicklung legen. Die Perle bleibt beim Hakenohr. Die größere Öffnung der Perle  zeigt zum Hakenende.  
Der Rest ist ähnlich dem Wolly Bugger. Grelles Marabu orange oder untere Bereiche von Schlappen oder Saddel hackler strung einbinden. 
Dann oben auf de Fliege den Haken mit einem Fasanen-Tipet  (Amherst-Kragen) Orange schmücken und die Perle soweit es geht nach hinten schieben. 
Perle sichern und Bindung lacken. 
Hinter der Perle eine Hechel einbinden (Schrimp oder zart rosa) 
Dann eine Dubbingschlaufe setzen und hinter der Perle (  0730-08 Firestar Dubbing „Shrimp)  einbinden. 

Das Dubbing ausbürsten und mit der Hechel palmern. 
Mit  einem Kopfnoten am Öhr abbinden und anständig den Kopfknoten lacken. 

Nach dem Trocknen die Hechel noch mal gut ausbürsten. 
Fertich.







Wie geschrieben, gut für trübes Wasser an der Küste.






Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich habe neulich ganz gut mit diesen schwarzen Streamern im Matuka-Stil im Forellensee gefangen

gebunden auf #4 Streamerhaken VMC salzwasserfest. Körper Chenille oder Dubbing schwarz, Rippung: Silbertinsel oval, Kettenaugen, Schwinge: Henne schwarz

die hier abgebildete nachgebundene Fliege ist allerdings mit Bunny schwarz gebunden, ansonsten genau das Gleiche


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hier die Bilder meines ersten Karpfens ein Schuppenkarpfen aus einem kleinen Teich. Er nahm eine 16er Red Tag dryfly beim Absinken


----------



## Bondex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Der 2. Karpfen war ein Koi. Er nahm einer 10er Buck Caddis. Beide Fische fing ich am #4er Gerät mit einem 15er Tippet. Selbstverständlich wurden sie released


----------



## hansE (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hallo,
hier eine Fliege die schon sehr viele Forellen, Äschen und Döbel gefangen hat.
es ist ein eigenes Muster,
*Goldhead Caddis Nymph*
hier die Bindeanleitung:
Haken: Kamasan B 100
Schwanz: 2 Biots
Körper: Acetonfäden, Fasanenefiber, Dubbing
Kopf: Gold- oder Kupferkopfperle
(mit der Kupferperle habe ich mehr Bisse bekommen)

mfg
hansE


----------



## meyerlein (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



hansE schrieb:


> Körper: Acetonfäden,



|bigeyes

Dazu hätte ich gern mehr Informationen.
Wie wird das verarbeitet; wo kauf ich das; wozu ist das gut... etc.:q

Gruß meyerlein


----------



## hansE (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hallo meyerlein, 
mit Acetonfloss zu binden ist eine ältere Technik.
Der Körper wird nach der Grundwicklung mit dem Acetonfloss gebunden, anschließend mit flüssigem Aceton bestrichen (manchmal tauche ich auch den Körper in Aceton). Durch den flüssigen Aceton wird das Acetonfloss verschweißt und wird extrem hart und widerstandsfähig. Durch das Verschweißen entsteht ein sehr schöner seiden glänzender Körper. Du kannst vor dem Verschweißen auch noch einen Rippungsfaden einbinden, dass hat den Vorteil das der Faden auch mit verschweißt wird und Du einen dünnen Körper bekommst.
Ich bekomme die Fäden aus der Schweiz, aber Brinkhoff müßte sie auch haben.
mit dem Aceton mache ich auch Streamer 
hier ein Bild von  Goldhead Red and Yellow (ein eigenes Muster)

mfg
hansE


----------



## hansE (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hallo Kyllfischer,
Du hast mich Erwischt.
ich habe mich Vertippt, weil ich die meisten meiner Fliegen Knüpfe (so ca. 75%) ist mir das Wort mit reingerutscht, Entschuldigung.

Aber hier hast Du eine Geknüpfte
auch diese Nymphe ist ein eigenes Muster
*Goldhead Woven Brown*
*Haken*: Kamasan B 400*Schwanz*: 2 Biots braun
*Körper*: leichte Bebleiung, mit 4 Farben geknüpft.
*Kopf*: Glodkopfperle,
*Hechel *aus Kanindubbing,

mfg
hansE


----------



## hansE (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hallo kyllfischer,
wie ich soeben gesehen habe, Treffen wir uns beim 
3. Fliegenfischertreffen am Niederrhein, ich habe auch eine Einladung von Torsten Rühl bekommen.

mfg
hansE


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

und wann soll das stattfinden am Niederrhein?

Würde mir das mit dem Aceton auch gerne mal ansehen!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

da wird sich Deine Bratpfanne freuen!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Haste den Hecht kaputt gemacht?
Stammt der aus der Kyll (Forellenregion)?

@ Bondex: Petri zu den Krapfen. Da macht Drillen wirklich Spaß, oder?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Bondex

ich hätte für dich noch ein Platz frei zum binden bei unserem Treffen.
Da du jede Woche super Fliegen reinstellst könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, daß du gut ankommen würdest.
Küstenfliegen wäre noch so ein Thema was noch frei wäre auf unserer Liste.


----------



## hansE (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Glückwunsch Marco

hansE


----------



## Humpy (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Trockenfliegen:G&H Goddhard, 14'Red Tag, 16'Bisissible hinterer Körper Breites Goldenes Glitter. 
Nymphen: Montana Braun/Grün tw. mit Goldkopf, Hasenohrnymphe, Czech Nymph


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Thilo (NRW) 
Danke!
Ja kann man sagen daß da mehr Wumms hintersteckt als bei einer Durchschnittsforelle. Allerdings sind die Fluchten ja nicht so schnell und wenn man ausreichend Platz hat und vor allem freies Feld ist der Drill und die Landung kein Problem, auch nicht mit#4 Gerät. Ich habe komplett über die Schnurhand gedrillt und brauchte selten Schnur zu geben. Ist schon erstaunlich was so eine Fliegenrute einfach wegfedert. Also auch bei den Karpfen habe ich mein Backing nicht gesehen!


----------



## Bondex (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@ Torsten
Danke für´s Lob!
Du hast Post


----------



## BigEarn (3. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Versuche mich zu Beginn meiner "Karriere" an den Standardmustern. Hier eine Hare & Copper, die erste selbstgebundene, die zum Erfolg geführt hat. Nichts spektakuläres, aber ich stells trotzdem mal rein mit dazugehöriger Trutte :m

Tail: Hare

Body Hare's Dubbing

Ripping: Copper

Thorax: Hare's Dubbing

Wingcase: Turkey Quill

http://img292.*ih.us/img292/8348/harecopperga9.jpghttp://img301.*ih.us/img301/6392/03082007011rn1.jpg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Das ist wohl die eine der besten Allroundnymphen, auch ohne Kupferkopf, dann mit goldener Rippung, sehr bekannt und effektiv.
Petri auch zur der schönen Forelle. Klasse, dass sie noch lebt.


----------



## Bondex (9. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

ich habe mal ein ganz neues Muster in der Deinster Mühle auf Forelle ausprobiert. Es ist quasi ein schwarzer Wooly Bugger mit neongelbem gestutzten Marabouschwanz #10


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Ich hab auch mal wieder was beizutragen.
In meinen zwei Wochen auf der Insel Baagö im kleinen Belt (ausführlicher Bericht unter "Meerforellen und Bellyboatangeln" in diesem Forum) konnte ich fast ausschließlich auf folgende Fliege Bisse verzeichnen, eine braune Fyggi:

*Haken:* Gr. 8 oder 10
*Bindefaden:* braun
*Gummibeine:* braun mit Glitter
*Körper:* braunes Antron mit wenig gold-irrisierendem Dub, mit Schlaufentechnik verarbeitet
*Rippung:* dünner Kupferdraht

Ich habe wirklich diverse Fliegen durchprobiert, hatte aber fast ausschlißlich Bisse auf dieses Muster. Da die Fische extrem vorsichtig bissen und ich etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger hatte, habe ich das Muster schließlich auf VMC-Zwillinge in 8 und 10 gebunden.
Daran blieb dann die Forelle, die auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, hängen (Hakengr.8).
Der Fisch war 47 Zentimeter lang und bei ausgezeichneter Kondition. Auf den Bildern ist er schon ausgenommen und wirkt daher sehr schlank.
Auf jeden Fall bekommt die braune Fyggi einen festen Platz in meiner Küstendose.

Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## Willi90 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Sorry Leute für diese bestimmt schon oft gestellte Off-Topic frage, wurde aber mit der Suchfunktion nicht fündig und neus Thema wollte ich auch nicht starten deswegen.

Zum Backing also ne ganz kurze Frage: Muss man als backing unbedingt die teuere Spezial schnur kaufen oder funzt auch ne ganz normale Geflochtene? Bzw. noch besser ne Momo. 
THX schon mal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Mikesch (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Willi90 schrieb:


> ... Zum Backing also ne ganz kurze Frage: Muss man als backing unbedingt die teuere Spezial schnur kaufen ...


Wenn es billig sein soll, nimm dünne Maurerschnur.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94997&highlight=maurerschnur


----------



## Willi90 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Mhh ich weis nicht klingt etwas arg komisch ^^... also ich mache keine witze...


----------



## Connar (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,
das mit der Maurerschnur ist kein Witz. Man sollte aber nicht eine starre bzw. raue Schnur nehmen. Befreundete und vor allem erfahrene Fliegenfischer hier in HH benutzen ebenfalls Maurerschnur. Kräftige geflochtene Schnur wie sie beim Meeresangeln benützt wird ist noch besser. Man sollte nur darauf achten dass die wertvolle Runningline unter Zug nicht vom Backing beschädigt werden kann, sonst hat man ander falschen Stelle gespart.
beste Grüsse Mike


----------



## Willi90 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

OK...hört sich ja ganz interessant an... was wäre aber wen ich ganz normale mono als backing drauf Spul. Vll so um die 25mm?


----------



## Connar (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Denke, dass ist keine gute Idee.
Das Mono oder die monofile Schnur müsste recht dick sein, also fast den selben Durchmeser haben wie die Runningline. Dann passt aber nicht mehr genügend Backing auf die Rolle.
Kann nur empfehlen richtiges Backing zu kaufen. Da wird sonst am falschen Ende gespart, bei dem was eine durchschnittliche Fliegenschnur kostet sollte man die paar Euro für das Backing auch noch über haben. 
Beste Grüsse Mike


----------



## Willi90 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Aber warum sollte das KEINE gute Idee sei??? (sorry aber ich bin der typ der alles wissen muss ^^)


----------



## Flala - Flifi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Tröts!:vik:

Ich war heute an meinem Vereinsfluß unterwegs, um den neuen schwimmenden Schußkopf für meine Zweihand zu testen. Diesem Probewerfen fiel ein Hecht von gigantischen 55 Zentimetern zum Opfer, der sich auf den gold-orangenen Streamer stürzte.

Hakengröße 9/0, Flügel und Schwanz aus Glitzerfasern in gold und rot, Kopf aus Bucktail, Wackelaugen aus der Bastelabteilung des Baumarktes. Der Streamer ist insgesamt etwa 18 Zentimeter lang.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Prima Fisch Martin.
Was ist die 2Hand für eine Schnurklasse? Läßt sich so ein großer Streamer damit noch gut werfen? Ist der Streamer schwimmend oder bebleit?


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Die Zweihand ist eine 9/10 und wirft optimal mit Schußköpfen von etwa 28-29 Gramm. Damit ließ sich der Streamer problemlos werfen, bei leichtem Gegenwind mit Überkopfwurf knapp 25 Meter, trotz meiner eher bescheidenen Zweihandwurfpraxis.
Der Streamer selber ist nicht extra beschwert, ist aber langsam sinkend. Das liegt zum einen am schweren Haken, das Bucktail für den Kopf kann das nicht ausgleichen. Außerdem ist im Kopf ne ganze Menge Sekundenkleber versickert, bevor die Wackelaugen gehalten haben.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

probier mal die Augen mit Epoxy aufzukleben. Das geht sicher besser


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

24.02.2008 Fehmarn Staberhuk: Dickdorsche mit Aliens und Fliegen
endlich bin ich mal wieder an der Küste und kann zusammen mit Alex Schmidt Seeluft schnuppern. Diese bläst heute aus ssw mit einer konstanten 5. Wir laufen also vom Parkplatz bist fast zum Leuchtturm und wollen uns zurücktreiben lassen. Allerdings stellen wir schon bald fest, dass es nicht vor und nicht zurück geht. Eine Gegenströhmung hält uns am Platz etwa 200 m vom Ufer. Weiter trauen wir uns nicht mehr hinaus wegen dem wirklich frischen Wind. Das brauchen wir auch nicht, denn bald darauf kotet mir der erste Dorsch von 1,69 Kg und 55cm die Abhakmatte voll. Die Fliege, meine selbstgebundene orange threestripe COD, hängt sauber im Maulwinkel. Schnell ist der Fisch gelöst und in den Galgen eingeschlauft.

Alex hängt seinen Gummifisch in den Karabiner und verwandelt gleich den ersten Wurf in einen ebensolchen Dickdorschkandidaten. Wir versuchen mit aller Gewalt etwas weiter in Richtung Parkplatz zu paddeln - one Erfolg! Mit Krampf kämpen wir uns näher ans Ufer um dort einen Richtungswechsel zu versuchen. Da fange ich auf einen silbernen Snaps-Nachbau meinen 2. Dorsch von 1,43 Kg und 53 cm.

Alex friert und will an Land. Ich bin nicht ganz so schnell weil mein BB etwas an Luft verloren hat und wie ein nasser Sack in den Wellen schaukelt. Zwischendurch blase ich es immer wieder mit dem Mund auf. Alex hat das Ufer fast erreicht als es heftig an meiner Rutenspitze reißt. Der Kollege hat Kraft. Fluchten nach links und Rechts reißen an der Bremse meiner Shimano Technium 4000. Immer wieder bohrt der Fisch am Grund, dreht sich. Meine 20Gr-Quantum Energhy biegt sich zum Halbreis und hat keine Reserve mehr. Ich muß die Bremse noch weiter öffnen damit der Fisch nicht aussteigt. In etwa 3 Meter Wassertiefe blitzt eine große weiße Flanke auf und wieder kreischt meine Bremse. Wenig später kann ich das Kraftpaket vom Grund lösen. Jetzt schlägt der Dorsch an der Oberfläche das Wasser schaumig. Ich sehe meine orange Fliege sauber im Maulwinkel des 60er Dorsches von 1,826 Kg.

Jetzt will ich aber zusehen daß ich mit meiner fast leeren Gummihülle doch endlich an Land komme. Ich kämpfe mich wie ein Verrückter gegen den ablandigen Wind. Ich komme nicht weit. Nich viel weiter als 100m vom Land packt wieder ein schwerer Fisch meine Montage und macht damit was er will. So komme ich nie an Land, denke ich! Ist mir in diesem Moment aber auch wirklich sch...egal! Nach einem heftigen Drill beweist mein 1,8m Quantum-Rütchen was sie leisten kann. Der Dickdorsch mißt stolze 65 cm bei 2,350 Kg. Auch er hat meine Fliege genommen.

So dick die Dorsche auch waren, keiner von ihnen trug noch Laich. Sie waren nur vollgestopft mit Strandkrabben. Einer spuckte mir bei der Landung einen kleinen Seeskorpion auf die Matte. Das war aber auch die einzige Ausnahme wie ich bei der Untersuchung der Mägen feststellen konnte. Wieder einmal hat sich bestätigt: Wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen gibt es keinen besseren Köder als eine dicke orange Threestripe!


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hier meine Gesamtausbeute


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

petri björn!
astreine ausbeute!
möcht auch bald wieder auf fehmarn
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Flala - Flifi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!

Schöne Fliege, klasse Fische! Petri Heil!!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Danke Danke!!

@Rob
Wenn Du mal wieder nach Deutschland kommst melde Dich mal, ich habe was für Dich


----------



## Fangnix (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil sag ich da!
Ich könnt mir selber in den Allerwertesten beißen, dass ich nicht mitgekommen bin...


----------



## Flala - Flifi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Ich will diesem Trööt mal wieder Leben einhauchen und stelle meinen aktuellsten Fliegenfang vor.
Beim Tag der Meerforelle gelang mir am vergangenen Sonntag kurz vor Sonnenaufgang der Fang einer 44er Regenbogenforelle in Strandhusen/Heiligenhafen. Sie biss auf einen Borstenwurm mit zwei Haken, einer vorne mit Goldkopf und einer mit 20kg Dacron verbunden am hinteren Ende des Wurms. Das Ding wirft sich wie ein altes Sofa, aber es spielt gut im Wasser.
Beim Ausnehmen zeigte sich, dass der lange Wurm gar nicht so sehr in das Beuteschema der Forelle passte, sie war voll mit kleinen Flohkrebsen und Tangläufern um 1 cm Länge. Aber offenbar konnte sie sich an den leckeren Geschmack von Mottis erinnern...
Die Fotos sind eher mäßig, da mit dem Handy aufgenommen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## flyfisher Günni (4. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,
ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Erlebnis, nur die Beute war "anders herum".
Ich fing vor ca. 2 Jahren eine 55er Meerforelle, die 57! große Seeringelwürmer gefressen hatte und obendrauf als "Nachtisch" meine Garnelenfliege nahm.
Viele liebe Grüße
Günni


----------



## Flala - Flifi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Ich will den Trööt mal wieder beleben mit einem aktuellen Fang aus dem Forellenpuff.
Am Montag konnte ich, nachdem die Stelle kurz vor Feierabend endlich frei wurde, aus einem kleinen Loch am Einlauf innerhalb von zehn Minuten diese vier schönen Fische fangen. Außerdem konnte ich einige spitze Bisse nicht verwerten.
Die Saiblinge sind zwischen 40 und 44 cm lang. Die Fische standen auf einer Fläche von vielleicht 2 Quadratmetern.
Die Fliege: Haken-12er Flohkrebshaken, Garn-braun, Schwanz-braune Hahnenhechel, Körper braunes Antrondubbing mit einem Hauch Glitzer, Hechel-Hahn orange.
Die Bisse kamen bei ganz langsamer Führung in 5cm-Zügen dicht überm Grund.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

15.08.2008 Fliege vorn in Westerohrstedt
Um 2.30 Uhr klingelt mein Telefon und Andreas W. holt mich aus den schönsten Träumen. Um 3.00 Uhr sind wir bereits auf der Wiese um noch einige Tauwürmer zu suchen. Unser Ziel ist der Forellensee Westerohrsted in der Nähe von Schleswig. Wir sind an diesem Freitag Morgen die ersten Angler und müssen noch ein paar Minuten bis um 6.00 warten bis man uns einläßt. Genug Zeit alle Ruten in Ruhe zu montieren. Man will ja keine kostbare Angelzeit damit vergeuden.
Überall springen Fische und wir sind überezugt heute gute Beute zu machen. Leider tut sich an unseren Ruten gar nichts. Nicht auf Wobbler, Spinner, Bait geschleppt, auftreibend, Wurm, Made, Bienenmade...Wir haben alles versucht und zwar ohne Erfolg! Naja nicht alles - da gibt´s ja noch die Fliegenrute. Ein anderer Angler hatte bereits 2 schöne Forellen mit der Fliege gefangen und nun wollte ich es auch versuchen. Schwarzer Bunny-Streamer, Red Tag Goldhead und die sonst immer fängige Montana - Resultat: 0 Bisse und ebensoviele Fische.
Nun versuche ich die black Zulu. Von mir mit ein paar Kettenaugen verfeinert. Und siehe da, sie läßt sich wunderbar werfen. Bisher hatte ich aber noch nie einen Fisch damit gefangen.

Ich sehe ein paar Forellen, vielleicht 3 vielleicht 4, an einem Platz und will mir den Futterneid zunutze machen. Ich schätze die Fische auf etwa 35 bis 40 cm. Die Fliege landet genau zwischen den Fischen. Eine Gute Entscheidung denn einer schert gaaanz gemächlich aus und ich spüre Kontakt. Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der Fisch wirklich genommen hat oder ich im Kraut hänge, setze ich einen beherzten Anschlag und dieser wird sofort ebenso hart erwiedert. Die #4/5er wird sofort zum Halbkreis heruntergerissen, doch ich habe keine Angst sie könne brechen, habe ich doch damit bereits in Norwegen Dorsche und auch eine Meerforelle mit etwas Geduld landen können...

Große Fluchten macht die Forelle nicht. Sie dreht und bockt auf der Stelle, läßt sich aber auch nicht wirklich näher an Land bugsieren. Ich nehme sie noch härter ran um sie in Bewegung zu bringen und ziehe in flachem Wingel über die Schnur. Um zur Not am Ufer "mitgehen" zu können habe ich vorsichtshalber die Flugschnur aufgekurbelt und mir vorgenommen bei Bedarf über die Bremse zu drillen. Der Fisch nimmt mir den festen Zug übel und reißt gleich wieder ein paar Meter von der Rolle. Das kann ihn nur schlapp machen, denke ich mir. Langsam bekomme ich den Riesen näher an Land. Ich habe mir schon gedacht daß ich mich weit verschätzt hatte was die Größe ausmacht. Mitlerweile hat der andere freundliche Fliegenfischer meinen Kescher herangeholt und bietet mir an bei der Landung zu helfen. Diese Hilfe nehme ich im Angesicht meines Gegners dankend an.
Immer kleiner werden die Fluchten. Die ersten beiden Kescherversuche gehen daneben. Nun ist die Forelle gewarnt und will einfach nicht mehr Richtung Land. Ich ziehe und zerre und bange um mein Gerät, befürchte daß die Schnur reißt, sich ein Knoten löst oder die Fliege ausschlitzt...Ich mag nicht weiter darüber nachdenken wie ich mich fühlen würde wenn ich den einzigen Biß an diesem Tag versaue...!
Nur noch eine Flucht oder 2 und jetzt liegt der Fettsack endlich in den Maschen. Mir fällt ein Stein vom Herz und schätze die REgenbognerin auf vielleicht 2,5 bis 3 Kg. Andreas meint die hat bestimmt 4kg. Die genaue Messung ergibt 4,1 kg bei einer Länge von 64 cm. Meine größte und schwerste Forelle mit der Fliegenrute bisher.



Leider bleibt Andreas an diesem Tag schon wieder Schneider. Wir haben uns aber vorgenommen bald wieder hinzufahren und dann wird Andreas sicher auch mal verschäft mit der Fliegenrute angreifen.


----------



## pipifax (16. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Tach zusammen,

Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch, und auch noch auf Fliege, super.
Ich war in den 90er Jahren oft in Westerohrstedt, da hatten noch Klaus Dieter und seine Inge die Zügel in der Hand.
Meine erste Regenbogenforelle an dem See war auch genau 64cm, aber 3,6 kg "leicht", gefangen auf einen kleinen weißen Mepps Gr. 2.
Damals find nur einer mit der Fliege, er wurde von allen "Aldi" genannt, seinen richtigen Namen habe ich nie erfahren.
Ist die Anlage noch immer so schön wie 1993 ?
Wäre toll, wenn du mal ein Bild einstellen könntest.

Danke im Voraus und Gruß aus Ennepetal in den Norden,

Frank


----------



## Fangnix (17. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Petri Heil zu diesem schönen Fisch Björn!!! Schöner Bericht, machte echt Spaß den zu lesen.

Schade das Wester Ohrsted doch etwas weiter weg ist...
Ich werde mit etwas Glück in 2 Wochen dort mit ein paar Kumpel angreifen, dann natürlich auch mit der Fliegenrute.


----------



## aal60 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

*Petri* zu deiner schönen Forelle, ich konnte noch keine mit Fly-Rod am Forellenteich überreden.  Möchte meine Hardy Denon auch mal durchgebogen  haben.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Bondex (25. August 2008)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Leider habe ich keine aktuellen Bilder von der Anlage gemacht. Ich finde den Teich nicht unbedingt schön. Das liegt aber wohl mehr daran daß da so viel los ist. Ein Gast neben dem anderen. Aber es gibt da ja auch echt gut was abzuräumen und die Preise sind auch voll ok.

Das hier oben habe ich nie geschrieben, möchte mal wissen wer hier dazwischenfunkt!!! Wenn mir die Anlage nicht gefallen würde dann würde ich da gar nicht hinfahren. Natürlich sind viele Angler da, das spricht doch für die Qualität der Teiche und der Fische. Sicher es war eine matschige Rutschpartie, aber regnen tuts auch an anderen Gewässern mal


----------



## hauki (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Schottische Fliegen fangen auch in Bayern #h

Hier hat die Black Penell zugeschlagen. 
Ich glaube, die werde ich in Zukunft öfter fischen :m

Tight Lines & Petri
Olaf

P.S. Der Fisch wurde nach einen Rezept hier aus dem AB gebeizt ("graved"). :l


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Flfis, 
ich hoffe, dass dieser Fred nicht wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet. 
Hier mein erster Streamer-Zander nach der Schonzeit, 69 cm, gefangen auf "Plüdder", siehe 2. Bild


----------



## gismowolf (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@ Siggi !! #6:vik:
Wünsch ein kräftiges Petri zu dem schönen Zander!!Weitermachen!!
laßt ihn euch gut schmecken!!


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @ Siggi !! #6:vik:
> Wünsch ein kräftiges Petri zu dem schönen Zander!!Weitermachen!!
> laßt ihn euch gut schmecken!!



@ Gismowolf, 
danke vielmals, der hat richtig Spaß gemacht am feinen Fliegengerät. Ist halt doch was ganz anderes als mit Grund- oder Spinn-Rute. 
Da du ja genau wie ich gerne mal deinen Gästen einen Fang kredenzt, hier eine für mich neue Info eines Sternekochs: 
Süßwasserfisch sollte einen Tag kühl und trocken abhängen und  Fischfleisch darf beim Garen 70° C nicht überschreiten, sonst werden die wichtigsten Nährstoffe weitgehend zerstört. 
Mal sehen, wie lange der abgebildete Kollege im Ofen dazu braucht. Abgehangen hat der von kurz vor Sonnenuntergang bis nach dem Frühstück. 
Ich konnte mir wider Erwarten heute abend doch noch ein paar Stündchen freimachen, ab 20:00 steh ich wieder bis zum Bauch im Rhein. 
P.S.: Die Bäckchen immer für den Fänger!!!!


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Jaja, ich weiß, ich habe hier schon längere Zeit nichts mehr hineingeschrieben. Es tut mir leid, aber bis heute gab´s auch nicht wirklich viel Ewähnenswertes. Naja eine handvoll normale Standartforellen braucht man auch nicht wirklich zu erwähnen. Das Jahr war insgesamt ziemlich schmal was das Fangen angeht. Als ob sich das an einem Tag ändern sollte habe ich heute alles nachgeholt was das Jahr über gefehlt hatte - richtig dick Fisch an der Leine und zwar an der Fliegenleine. Ein kleiner Butcher hat mir zuerst eine Tiegerforelle an die Rute gebracht. Übrigens die erste, die ich bisher überhaupt gefangen hatte. Dann kam eine ganze Zeit lang gar nichts, nur daß es nun auch langsam anfing zu tröpfeln.  Hin und wieder konnte ich aber Fische in Wurfweite ausmachen. Der Regen wird immer stärker und das lehmige Ufer zu einer schlammigen Rutschpartie.  Ein "russisches U-Boot" schwamm gaaanz lansam und völlig unbeeindruckt von meiner sauber präsentierten Fliege vor mir her. Ich dachte mir, wenn ich den Fisch genügend nerve packt er vielleicht doch noch zu. Pustekuchen, er schwamm einfach immer weiter gaaaanz langssam und ein Wurf nach dem anderen traf genau ins schwarze so genau daß sich mein kleiner Streamer # 6 auf ihrem Schwanzrücken gemütlich machte. Das störte den "Mopskopf" wohl so sehr daß sie eine kleine Flucht machte und dabei mein Haken griff. Ogott gings mir schlagartig durch den Kopf, das wolle ich nun wirklich nicht. Und vor allem wie landet man so einen Riesen mit einer # 4 Rute, 14er Tippet. Mir war klar der Drill würde sich zumindest hinzögern und ich würde mit den anderen Anglern Probleme bekommen weil ich den Fisch nicht von deren Ruten weglenken konnte. Genauso war es dann auch. Ich ging etwa 30 Minuten mit meinem "Mops" gassi eine ganze Runde um den Teich. Und die anden Angler waren so freundlich ihre Ruten rauszuziehen damit ich den Fisch ermüden konnte Irgendwann war es dann soweit und einer der Angler half mir die Forelle zu keschern. Ich wußte daß das der heikelste Moment werden könnte, aber ich hatte den Fisch so müde gedrillt, daß es keine unerwartete Flucht mehr gab. Der Haken saß und der Fisch war im Netz. Großer Jubel! 70cm 7000 Gr Was will man mehr? Die Fängerfliege bekam die "Landehilfe". Und so fischte ich mit einer schwarzen Matuka weiter.  In Gedanken an die riesige Forelle versunken flog meine Fliege mehr oder weniger halbherzig in den Teich. Und stoppt nach dem 3. Stripp tatsächlich. Dann kam mächtig Widerstand und Zug ins Spiel...Wie wat? Dasselbe nochmal? Nö, noch größer 72cm und 9000 Gramm!! Lagen nach weiteren 30 Minuten am Ufer. Die Fliege saß sauber plaziert ganz vorne im Oberkiefer.
Gegen Abend hört der Regen langsam auf und für einen Moment kommt sogar die Sonne Durch und zeichnet einen wunderschönen Regenbogen an den abendlichen Himmel. So kann man einen gelungenen Angeltag gerne ausklingen lassen! Die "kleine" Forelle  wird noch vor Weihnachten am Stück geräuchert (Wenn sie in meinen Ofen paßt) und die große in Filetstücken verarbeitet.


----------



## xfishbonex (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

|bigeyeswas ist das denn für ein monster |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## aal60 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Bondex, Petri zu den Fängen!#6

Insbesondere ist die Tigerforelle besonders gezeichnet.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Heute auf diese fliege ne schöne 44er mefo. leider kein Bild von der Mefo da ich den Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, weil er braun war....


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Uwe und @Frank
Ja also wer mal richtig drillen möchte sollte mal da hinfahren, da gibt´s kaum kleine Forellen mehr habe ich das Gefühl. Gut, sind auch nicht alle über 4 Kg auch einige von 1-2 Kg.
Die Tiegerforellen waren fast alles so wie meine 35-40 cm. Jedenfalls die ich beobachten konnte. Schön waren die Seeforellen von denen ich leider keine erwischt habe. Sie sprangen einige Male in voller Länge aus dem Wasser und hatten so um die 2-3 Kg und vielleicht 50-60 cm. Die Streifenbarsche habe ich nicht gesehen..Sollen aber einige drin sein. Angeblich handelt es sich dabei um einen reinen Komerzfische eine Kreuzung aus Weißbarsch und Felsenbarsch. Die Tiegerforelle-dort fälschlich Tiegerfisch genannt ist laut Internet eine Mixtur aus Saibling und Bachforelle. Übrigens Bachforellen gibt´s da auch und die sind wirklich sehr schön gezeichnet. Eine Frau hatte eine gefangen und sie mit zum Schlachtplatz gebracht


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@Venni
Die Fliege kommt mir so bekannt vor, hast Du die selber gebunden?


----------



## fluefiske (16. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hallo Bondex,
Glückwunsch zu den Monstern.Da braucht man viiiiel Geduld im Drill,um an feinem Gerät noch als Sieger hervor zu gehen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (16. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

das habe ich dann auch gemerkt, eine ganze (bezahlte) Stunde habe ich mit Drillen verplempert, was hätte ich in der Zeit alles fangen können


----------



## King Wetzel (17. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

perti an alle besonders an Bondex 
ich konnte am sonntag eine schöne strecke an regenbognern aus meiem/unserem privatteich zaubern gebissen haben die meisten auf einen schwarzen streamer eine forelle ist mir sogar fast ins backing geflüchtet


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Deine sehen wirklich viel schöner aus, die haben ja sogar Flossen


----------



## King Wetzel (18. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Klein aber fein  mich hat besonders erstaunt wie kräftig auch die kleinen fische im mom sind


----------



## Bondex (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ja also für deren Größe machen die ohnehin viel mehr Rabatz, dagegen sind die Uboote wirklich träge


----------



## Flala - Flifi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Ich war heute mit meinem achtjährigen Sohn zum Eisangeln am Forellensee Bruchtorf und habe auch durchs Eisloch nicht auf die Fliege verzichten wollen.
An einer 1,65 m Spinnrute mit 7g WG und 16er Mono habe ich eine 10er Montana durchs Eisloch abgelassen und knapp über Grund langsam auf und ab tanzen lassen. Ergebnis war unsere einzige Forelle, auf Teig hatten wir keinen Erfolg.

Gruß und niemals aufgeben!

Martin


----------



## Rosi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Jetzt mußte ich aber den Thread ausbuddeln. Fangt ihr nichts mehr mit euren Fliegen? Die Behm Medusa ist eine Trockenfliege und mit einem Sbirolino schwer zu führen, weil sie sehr langsam ist. Vielleicht war es ein Zufall, dann jedenfalls ein Erfolgreicher.


----------



## Willi90 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Trockenfliege mit Goldkopf??


----------



## Rosi (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Trockenfliege mit Goldkopf??



Ja und der ist beschwert. Gefunden hab ich die Fliege hier und schon etliches damit ausprobiert.


----------



## Willi90 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

d.h. du fischt sie als nasse oder wie?


----------



## Tewi (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Willi90 schrieb:


> d.h. du fischt sie als nasse oder wie?




Sieht wohl so aus!|bla:


----------



## Mikesch (24. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*



Willi90 schrieb:


> d.h. du fischt sie als nasse oder wie?


Ist wohl so, Goldköpfe schwimmen schlecht an der Oberfläche. #h


----------



## Willi90 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Man müsst ihr mich jetzt alle fertig mach?  ^^ Wer weiß, vll war es kein Messing sonder irgendwelches Kunststoff ^^.


----------



## Tewi (25. April 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

bleiben Sie ruhig es ist alles entspannt!!!#6


----------



## tommig (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moinsen,
es geht wieder los an unserem Fluß 
Hier mal die "Fliege" der letzten Tage und das was dabei heraus kommt :q
TL, Thomas.


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ich war mal wieder mit dem BBoot vor Fehmarn und konnte einige schöne Dorsche auf diese orange Fliege am Beifänger erwischen. Die meisten Dorsche mußte ich allerding wegen zu klein releasen. Ich hatte weit über 40 Dorsche gefangen und nur 13 entnommen. Insgesamt hatte ich sogar 5 Dubletten was auf große Schwärme kleiner Individuen schließen läßt |kopfkrat


----------



## jottweebee (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

@ Bondex

Das Ergebnis kann sich ja sehen lassen.
Leider ist die Fliege im Dorschmaul nicht gut zu sehen. 
Es es die Dorschfliege, die du mir mal am Niederrhein gebunden hast? Oder ist es eine neue Kreation?


----------



## Bondex (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi Jürgen
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was ich dort alles gebunden hatte. Ich habe hier aber ein Foto von der Fliege gemacht. Die sieht nach 30 gefangenen Fischen natürlich etwas anders aus als neu. Du mußt sie Dir vorstellen wie die 
COD tribble orangeblack die Du hier auf meiner Seite unter Küstenfliegen findest

http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/01/kunstfliegen.html

so sieht die in etwa vom Volumen her aus. Und ich denke daß gerade das Volumen wichtig ist beim Dorschfangen, genau wie das orange in Kombination mit Schwarz scheint erfolgreich zu sein wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen. dazu fische ich entweder diesen schwarz orangen Blinker am Tage und gegen Abend mit dem leichteren Wobbler flacher im Mittelwasser. Mein Kolege Björn fing übrigens mit einer meiner schwarzen Meerforellenfliegen (letztes Bild) ganz anständig. Sein 2. Wurf war eine Mefo, die er leider kurz vor dem Boot verlor |wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Heute mal wieder ein ungewöhnlicher Fang auf Fliege!:vik:
 Beim Fischen am heimischen Forellensee nahm ein schöner Spiegelkarpfen im Absinken die kleine grüne Fliege, die ich ihm auf Sicht direkt vor dem Maul präsentieren konnte. Der Drill am 4er Gerät war spannend, aber bei der noch geringen Wassertemperatur nach etwa 5 Minuten entschieden.
Die technischen Daten des Fisches: 59 cm, 3,8 kg!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Rosi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Na sowas, eine Fliege für Karpfen. Petri Heil#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Ich war auf Rügen zum Hechtangeln. Einer meiner Streamer ziert hier das Haupt eines 76er Hechtes.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Suniflex (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Na dann Petri Heil Martin habe auch vor an die Ostsee zu fahren aber erst in drei Wochen trotzdem freue ich mich schon gewaltig.
                             MfG Steffen


----------



## Frühaufsteher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,
bei so vielen schönen Fliegen möchte ich euch meine Polar Magnus auch mal vorstellen.:vik:
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

|bigeyesSauber alter |bigeyesgeile meerforellen strecke #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

die gute alte bornholm fiege Big Hole Demon in Pink :vik:


	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## Rosi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Dickes Petri zu euch und 

@ Frühaufsteher, das geht ja garnicht!! Eine Kaltwasserfliege am 24. Juni#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin!
Da kannste mal sehen, dass Meerforellen keine Fachliteratur lesen (oder sich einfach nicht dran halten)......

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Flala - Flifi (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

>>> BUDDEL AUS <<<<

Moin!
Heute am Zweiten Feiertag war ich zur Stressbewältigung bei uns am Altarm und konnte einen  Hecht von 59 cm und sehr schlanken 1,2 kg zum Essen einladen.
Der Streamer ist auf einen 6/0er Partrigde CS45 gebunden, Material ist "Deadly Dazzle" von H2O, die Augen sind 12mm "Moon Eyes", ebenfalls von H2O, Kopf und Augen sind mit Epoxy etwas stabilisiert. Der Streamer ist etwa 18 cm lang.

Gruß und guten Rutsch!

Martin


----------



## Flifi97 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Ich fische mit einer kleineren Red Tag Goldkopfnymphe auf Bachforellen.
Sind schon einige an den Haken gegangen.


----------



## Werner_Beinhart (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Was Nymphen betrifft, haben mir die "Ritz D" und "Pheasant Tail" oft den Tag gerettet.


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Hi, 

der Copper John ist eine tolle Fliege für Herbst und Winter. Hat mir schon so manche Forelle und Äsche beschert. Geht auch gut, wenn man schnell auf Tiefe kommen muß (Gumpen etc.)

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Die sieht toll aus 
:g


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

hier mit dieser Fliege habe ich vor kurzem diese Platte erwischt. Ich habe das vorher allerdings noch nie erlebt in 12 Jahren BB-Fischen#h


----------



## Philliegran (2. April 2012)

*AW: Fliegen die gefangen haben*

Moin,

diese hat mich zwar schön öfters im stich gelassen aber manchmal ein magnet...
Gruß


----------

